# Afraid to hack out...Advice?



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you tried taking him out in a group or just alone?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, I can understand your problem. Of course you need help, horses that act up when leaving their buddies, don't care if they hurt you or not, intentional or not, their mind is set on getting back with the herd, and since you can't make him behave, he just ignores your cues. Until you get some help, is there an arena you can ride in ? If so, ride in there until you get some help with this problem.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't hack out alone, not yet. you do not have enough control and attention of this horse to hack out with any hope of a good time, let alone a safe one.

being bad or good is irrelevant. he is out of his mind when he leaves his buddies. this is "herd sour", and you will find many, many threads about it, as it's a very common issue. 

but, the long and the short of it would be to 

1. get someone to accompany you.

2. work on getting a more respectful and obediant horse in the arena BEFORE going out,

3. research different ways of dealing with herd boundness.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

bitinsane said:


> Have you tried taking him out in a group or just alone?


I've walked down the driveway with another girl and her mare and he was perfect! I just don't want him to always need another horse there, ya know?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

waresbear said:


> Yes, I can understand your problem. Of course you need help, horses that act up when leaving their buddies, don't care if they hurt you or not, intentional or not, their mind is set on getting back with the herd, and since you can't make him behave, he just ignores your cues. Until you get some help, is there an arena you can ride in ? If so, ride in there until you get some help with this problem.


 I have been riding in the arena and he's been AWESOME! (except for a few problems that are not his fault, but his previous owners', that we're currently fixing). Before he would not give in to pressure, but now he's come really far and he really tries and will listen to what I'm asking! 



tinyliny said:


> Don't hack out alone, not yet. you do not have enough control and attention of this horse to hack out with any hope of a good time, let alone a safe one.
> 
> being bad or good is irrelevant. he is out of his mind when he leaves his buddies. this is "herd sour", and you will find many, many threads about it, as it's a very common issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! I've done a short walk down the driveway with us and another girl and her mare, and he was as good as gold! But as previously stated, I really don't want him to need another horse there! I will definitely google some ways to begin fixing the situation!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Take him as far as the driveway then and work on exercises that don't take up much space and that you work on in the arena. That is step one, keep doing that until he relaxes and listens to you.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think you should go back to basics and go more groundwork. This horse does not respect you as his leader and he's more concerned about his friends.

If he is safe to handwalk, I would try taking him for little walks too.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, keep progressing with the exercises above until you can eventually go farther and farther away. That's what I did with my boy. Keep him focused on your cues and not on the other horses. It really is an annoying problem but a fairly common one. 

Now, in no way am I saying you should do this, but I actually prefer riding my horse alone on trails instead of with other horses. He moves out better and is much braver. If you had a trailer, I would almost suggest trailing him with a knowledgeable horse person down the road or to a local trail and work on his confidence of being alone. Sometimes doing that really helps the situation. 

But yes, it's all RESPECT, RESPECT, RESPECT, as I am learning.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks y'all! I'm going to start incorporating these things when I go down to see him. Since this winter has been terrible I didn't really hand walk him through the trails too often, but it's been beautiful out so I think that's what I'm going to do! Since I've gotten him in November he really has come a long way and I'm not going to expect anything less out of him because I know he's able to do so much. I'm also going to start doing more lunging to gain respect, and eventually start desensitizing for the trails. Thanks for the advice; it's amazing how much you can learn to improve your horsemanship!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

It has taken me years to feel comfortable hacking out alone and with other horses. I have finally realized that I was most of the problem. Tiny has given you very good advise, as have the others. Try going just a bit farther each time away alone. Always make sure you have your phone ON YOU, not on the horse, and make sure someone knows where you are going. I also have found working at home out in the field to make sure my gaits are "adjustable" (the horse listens as to slow down and speed up without pulling ad fighting), I have a good "whoa" that I can rely on no matter what……and in general my horse is responsive and paying attention. Then I move out to an area on the trails, but close to the farm and do figure eights, etc….all making sure he is paying attention. I have also spent lots of time on trails with one or 2 friends who will help you. Lope when you are comfortable, stop when you are anxious, etc. After many years I have learned that I have many more issues when I try and "hold a horse back", as opposed to letting him go forward. If I am, for example, at one of our trail trials and someone is acting a fool, galloping past others etc….and my horse gets excited-rather than standing, let him walk of jog, in small circles, serpentines, etc…again-get the attention BACK on you. If I try and make him stand (either one of mine who are both pretty quiet) it ends up in a battle that makes both of us anxious. I have finally gotten to a point that I can go out on the flat fields and lope around without issue. (ours are mowed, so no worry about holes). Good luck. It takes times and patience!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I try to ride with another horse for many rides before I try to go out alone. There are so many new sites and sounds that the horse is not familiar with. Once these become second nature to them, going out alone should be much easier.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I agree with a lot of what everyones saying. Do your ground work, make sure he completely respects you. Then start hand walking him! I hand walked my guy around the neighborhood when we first moved to a new barn, down some little trails, and while doing it we practiced some of our ground work exercises too! Then start riding, set little goals for yourself to get a little farther each time. Like I'd find a spot ahead of us, a tree, and be like ok if we get to that point, we'll turn back!

When we first started going out alone we just went a little further each time. He tested me some, when he started testing me (usually would try to plant his feet or go in reverse some) I'd stop him (one rein stop if he wasn't listening) then just make him stare ahead at where we wanted to go. Eventually he would get bored or decide whatever was scary no longer is and happily go along. Just take your time, and be happy with any little progress you get! Some people may not agree, but I wont force my horse past scary things, I work with him around it (on him, I don't dismount) and let him stare at it for say 30 seconds, let him analyze it...then he'll happily go past...I prefer to do that because then I don't feel like I'm holding him back from a bolt or something by forcing him past.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

If he is buddy/barn sour then I would suggest working him next to the fence where his buddies are then walk away to a point not close to them and let him relax. As soon as he starts acting out to go back close to them then take him over there and work him,figure 8s, circles, backing and turning both directions then go back out again to relax. Try to go 20 -30 feet further than the last time before stopping to rest looking away from them. If he attempts to turn his head to look at them then give a short yank of the lead to get his attention back on you. If he stutter steps and starts back then go back and work him next to them. Soon he will see that being next to his buddies is hard work and being away from them is nice and cozy. 

None of the advice provided here or above is going to work, long term, over night or even over the weekend. It will take a few sessions to get him thinking about how much nicer it is to stay away from his friends when you are around.


----------

